# How dangerous is it now in Bangkok?



## Bulgakov

Hi,

How dangerous is it now for foreigners in Bangkok with the riots? Is it dangerous in other part of the country? Is it possible for tourists to leave safely the city to visit other part of the country?

I am planning a trip of three to four weeks in Thailand next November. I hope everything is settle then. Thailand used to be a safe country but it seems that it is changing for the worst. Those protests will ruin the economy of the country if it continues as it relies heavily on tourists.

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## KhwaamLap

Most of the economy is based on exports - about 10% is tourist based I believe. The high baht against the dollar/pound/euro is already killing the Thai economy. In a perverse way, these red shirt/yellow shirt 'games' may cause the Baht to melt and thus exports to become cheaper and lift the economy - wiered as it sounds. Strange beast the Thai economy.


----------



## King Silk

Sadly there are thousands of worried visitors all over the world with the same questions in mind.
I would say come over it's safer than a whole lot of other places. As long as you don't go diving into the affray!

You are right old bean. These rioters will destroy the tourist industry in LOS and that will be catastrophic to the nations economy.......FOOLS!


----------



## Guest

There was a similar panic over the dangers surrounding the PAD demos and occupations - but to most expats there was little to worry about, so long as you kept clear of the few areas of confrontation. I remember watching the news one day last November which suggested that all hell had broken out in Chiang Mai. I wandered around for the next few hours and didn't see a single incident, or a red or yellow shirt, come to that - anywhere around town. Just lots of ordinary folk going about their business as usual. The media does exaggerate a lot, as we all know.


----------



## King Silk

You said it Frogy old bean. Media hype!


----------



## kalpattaya

Hi Mates,

Everything is ok now! I just checked the news in Bangkok Post and The Nation, everything finished at the moment! Red protests ends.


----------



## King Silk

Businesses are doing bad business in Pattaya...... Even the Girls on Walking Street are giving discount short times.
I hear they are.........HEAR!


----------



## Ohshoot

*Is Thailand ruled by Absolute Monarchy?*

Is Thailand ruled by Absolute Monarchy? I am planning to visit Thailand this summer and have been watching the Yellow Shirt and Red Shirt protesters. I observed a double standard of treating the riots from both protesters. I also read about the Ausy Professor who was jailed for whatever he commended on the Royal family. I was so disappointed when I saw how the Army and the Police refused to take control of the yellow shirt protesters... I think Thailand is travelled back to Rama VII's time.... Very dangerous to visit


----------



## kalpattaya

King Silk said:


> Businesses are doing bad business in Pattaya...... Even the Girls on Walking Street are giving discount short times.
> I hear they are.........HEAR!



My business is in Pattaya, and it is going very well! It is quiet at the moment, but compared to Phuket and Samui, Pattaya is fairly busy.

*I don't understand why everybody is relating Pattaya with Walking Street ?!*

There are about 12 world class Golf Courses in Pattaya!

Sactuary of Truth, top 10 worldwide cabaret shows - Alcazar and Tiffany!

Million Stone Park, Underwater World, Ko Samet, Pattaya Open , ets, ets...

Pattaya is the only resort that can offer you everything ! 

Yes business is not going well, because Pattaya is not Walking Street !


----------



## Serendipity2

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> How dangerous is it now for foreigners in Bangkok with the riots? Is it dangerous in other part of the country? Is it possible for tourists to leave safely the city to visit other part of the country?
> 
> I am planning a trip of three to four weeks in Thailand next November. I hope everything is settle then. Thailand used to be a safe country but it seems that it is changing for the worst. Those protests will ruin the economy of the country if it continues as it relies heavily on tourists.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


Bulgakov,

Apparently the riots/protests are over. The leaders asked their people to shut it down after a few people died and the government, from what I read, arrested some of the leaders. Hopefully there will be some reforms but there can only be one leader at a time. From what I understand the rural folk don't care much for the latest PM but that's not unusual - look at the USofA

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Businesses are doing bad business in Pattaya...... Even the Girls on Walking Street are giving discount short times.
> I hear they are.........HEAR!



King Silk,

Perhaps they should consider giving 'samples' out?  Might draw quite a crowd.


----------



## Guest

Ohshoot said:


> Is Thailand ruled by Absolute Monarchy? I am planning to visit Thailand this summer and have been watching the Yellow Shirt and Red Shirt protesters. I observed a double standard of treating the riots from both protesters. I also read about the Ausy Professor who was jailed for whatever he commended on the Royal family. I was so disappointed when I saw how the Army and the Police refused to take control of the yellow shirt protesters... I think Thailand is travelled back to Rama VII's time.... Very dangerous to visit


Hi Obshoot, welcome to the forum.

No it is not an absolute monarchy. However we cannot discuss this topic because of the strict lese majeste laws in Thailand, so the monarchy is off limits I'm afraid.

It is a very complex situation - there is an element of double standards with respect to the treatment of the yellow and red shirts, but there is nothing new there. The middle classes/urban elite/military traditionally support a class system that maintains their position of power and influence, wherever you are in the world. In Thailand the rural poor are beginning to find their voice, so we've yet to see how it all will pan out. Hopefully a compromise - it's a shame that Thaksin wasn't the white knight that could oversee a peaceful transitional phase to full democracy.

As for being dangerous, for the time being the problems are over. But the soundbite news we get in the West doesn't paint a real picture of what is going on. Last November all we got was pictures of yellow shirt demos on the news, but for those of us who live in Thailand you would be lucky to ever see a demo, let alone get caught up in the conflict. Same this time around. On the whole I would say Thailand is safe enough, so long as you keep clear of places where there are the occasional confrontations.


----------



## King Silk

Ohshoot said:


> Is Thailand ruled by Absolute Monarchy? I am planning to visit Thailand this summer and have been watching the Yellow Shirt and Red Shirt protesters. I observed a double standard of treating the riots from both protesters. I also read about the Ausy Professor who was jailed for whatever he commended on the Royal family. I was so disappointed when I saw how the Army and the Police refused to take control of the yellow shirt protesters... I think Thailand is travelled back to Rama VII's time.... Very dangerous to visit


Wrong I am happy to say Ohshoot with respect. Thailand is NOT repeat NOT dangerous to visit. Any more than a dozen other similar countries in Asia.

Re the Yellow shirted lot. THEY are for the King and SO is the Army. Dig?

The Red shirts want ex (ousted) PM Taksin back........

*Finally, welcome to the Forum. Hope you continue asking and answering questions.*


----------



## mojgan

well, i canceled my trip to thailand since there is an election going on

good luck



Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> How dangerous is it now for foreigners in Bangkok with the riots? Is it dangerous in other part of the country? Is it possible for tourists to leave safely the city to visit other part of the country?
> 
> I am planning a trip of three to four weeks in Thailand next November. I hope everything is settle then. Thailand used to be a safe country but it seems that it is changing for the worst. Those protests will ruin the economy of the country if it continues as it relies heavily on tourists.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


----------



## Guest

mojgan said:


> well, i canceled my trip to thailand since there is an election going on
> 
> good luck


Hi mojgan, welcome to the forum.

What election is that? Not in Thailand anyway!


----------



## Serendipity2

mojgan said:


> well, i canceled my trip to thailand since there is an election going on
> 
> good luck



mojgan,

Your concern about the "riots" is way overblown. If I were you I'd be far more concerned with the Songkran Festival than the riots. There have been over 200 highway deaths and over 2000 injured in accidents - much of it from drinking.

Anywhere you go in the world you can find yourself in the wrong place at the wrong time. The key is to avoid places like that or, if you're caught up in one, get the hell out of Dodge - fast. It's people who want to check out the action who usually get into trouble. I sure wouldn't cancel my trip to Thailand for this little dust-up. If it were an ongoing problem then probably I would agree with you -but this is not a problem for 99.9% of Thais or expats. Just my opinion of course.

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Mojgan,

As to the Red Vs Yellow shirt treatment. The Red shirts got the same treatment at first (as we saw with the softly softly approach at the ASEAN), but its a bit different when they are aiming busses at the police/army, raiding banks and threatening to blow up LPG tankers all over the capital.

Anyway, police/army are going to defend themselves, but why should that be a risk for tourists. Much more dangerous in New York or London if you ask me - and certainly some of the countries near you at the moment.

Also, no election that I know of - if you have some inside info let us know


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Mojgan,
> 
> As to the Red Vs Yellow shirt treatment. The Red shirts got the same treatment at first (as we saw with the softly softly approach at the ASEAN), but its a bit different when they are aiming busses at the police/army, raiding banks and threatening to blow up LPG tankers all over the capital.
> 
> Anyway, police/army are going to defend themselves, but why should that be a risk for tourists. Much more dangerous in New York or London if you ask me - and certainly some of the countries near you at the moment.
> 
> Also, no election that I know of - if you have some inside info let us know



KhwaamLap,

I agree - if you challenge the police or army you wll invite disaster. Rule of thumb - if you see a group of police or army, heavily armed and they're in riot gear, it's time to do a 180 and leave the area briskley rather than be a fool with a front row seat. It's worked fabulously for me for nearly seven decades. 

Serendipity2


----------

